# Using the Dynamic Picture Mode



## PalaHeel (Sep 22, 2007)

I have always thought that using the dynamic picture mode setting could be harmful to your set. A CSR at a national retailer told me that was a falsehood.

I would appreciate your feedback as to the validity of that statenment.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

PalaHeel said:


> I have always thought that using the dynamic picture mode setting could be harmful to your set. A CSR at a national retailer told me that was a falsehood.
> 
> I would appreciate your feedback as to the validity of that statenment.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


What are you talking about. The VIP receivers have no such thing. If you are talking about a setting on a TV set then you shoule go to AVS forum and ask.


----------



## PalaHeel (Sep 22, 2007)

whatchel1 said:


> What are you talking about. The VIP receivers have no such thing. If you are talking about a setting on a TV set then you shoule go to AVS forum and ask.


I am talking about the TV settings and I will do as you sugggested.


----------



## dmits41 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm an ISF calibrationist, and I can tell you that Dynamic isn't doing your set any good. It's running the set way too hot, which will eventually reduce it's longevity. On top of that it just looks terrible when compared to a calibrated one. At least put it on something like standard, movie, custom...just anything other than dynamic (also known as torch mode.)


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Yup as it is affectionately referred to as 'torch mode'...I'd take it to Standard and tweak from there using a recommended ISF DVD or HD-DVD or BD, or best bet although not as needed anymore is to get an ISF certified dude or dudette come out...I used to do this about once every 12-18 months back in the 'ol CRT RPTV days....remember how awesome the TOsh 65HX81 was calibrated? ah back in the day! If you could tell mila jovovich was a smoker after a cal it was a glorious day..


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

LinkNuc said:


> I used to do this about once every 12-18 months back in the 'ol CRT RPTV days....remember how awesome the TOsh 65HX81 was calibrated?


I am happily using my Toshiba 65H82 set. I tweaked the overscan as much as I could, and did manual convergence. My hyperboard went on me a year or so ago and I had to get it repaired... and the extreme edge/corners are starting to be hard to keep aligned... but all-said, still a nice sharp HD picture.

I run in "cool" color mode and keep my brightness/contrast at around 50. Unless I lose another board like the hyperboard, I expect this set to keep cruising for years to come.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

PalaHeel said:


> I have always thought that using the dynamic picture mode setting could be harmful to your set. A CSR at a national retailer told me that was a falsehood.
> 
> I would appreciate your feedback as to the validity of that statement.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


More then likely the CSR was speaking generally of plasmas. It will increase your chances for image retention.


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

Do a quick scan online to find out about your TV settings. You might be surprised by what you find. 
My Samsung has a preset "Movie Mode" that was calibrated by Joe Kane, AKA: JKP, author of the "Digital Video Essential" calibration DVD.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Dynamic mode on Projector works great and does not harm it at all, we use this setting here at work on all the Sanyo Projectors for years, with no problems


----------



## PalaHeel (Sep 22, 2007)

The CSR person I spoke with was referring to an LCD; not plasma. I don't plan to set my picture mode to dynamic because I was aware it would not be good for the longivity of my HDTV. I only asked for some opinions to see if any of you agreed with what the CSR said.

FWIW, I have two Samsung LCD, 40" HDTV's. The first set I bought is the 4066 style #; the second one I recently bought , is the 4071 version . That is the set on which he said it would not hurt to use the dynanic mode.


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

Again though it matters what kind of TV, a DLP/SXRD(LCoS) will reduce the life of the Lamp but not the TV itself, CRT's reduce the life extensively (of the CRT which make the light to make the picture, Plasmas.. yeah a little, and LCD's..eh slightly if at all, i guess it depends on teh source of backlight..

as far as LED's I am not sue it has any effect


----------



## Kman68 (Jan 24, 2008)

PalaHeel said:


> The CSR person I spoke with was referring to an LCD; not plasma. I don't plan to set my picture mode to dynamic because I was aware it would not be good for the longivity of my HDTV. I only asked for some opinions to see if any of you agreed with what the CSR said.
> 
> FWIW, I have two Samsung LCD, 40" HDTV's. The first set I bought is the 4066 style #; the second one I recently bought , is the 4071 version . That is the set on which he said it would not hurt to use the dynanic mode.


As stated above, use "Movie Mode." It was calibrated by one of the best calibrators in the world. "Movie Mode" will produce the most realistic picture your Samsung TV is capable of achieving.

"Dynamic Mode" produces an overly saturated picture that lacks both detail and color depth. The movie "Crouching Tiger..." features a great sword fight during a snow storm scene that will highlight just how bad "Dynamic Mode" is. In "Dynamic" you will not see the individual snow flakes or the tree details. If you do not have this movie, find a bright white scene in any movie you do have and compare "Dynamic" vs. "Movie." Even simple B&W movies will highlight the over saturation.

A friend of mine has the same TV I do. He runs his in "Dynamic." I run mine in "Movie." He likes the brighter than life, in your face picture. I prefer realistic detail. On his TV a football game displays the bright white jerseys of the visiting team, but lacks the individual blades of grass detail. On my TV you can make out the individual blades of grass, fans faces and stains on the jerseys. So the question is, do you like a bright, in your face picture? Or, a more realistic picture with more detail?

With either choice, your TV will most likely outlive its usefulness. In 10 years or so you will be ready to upgrade to better technology and will never have noticed the picture dimming from the day you first turned it on.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Dynamic Mode was placed on TVs because that is the only way they look any good in a retail showroom. The setting on the set have to be turned way up because the tvs in a retail setting are fighting the strong showroom light. At home you should watch your TV with dim lights no more than 40 watts. Adjust the picture to no higher than half way and all of the picture detail will come through.


----------

